# Help to identify old tricycle with unusual handlebars.



## Glenn2819 (Mar 19, 2021)

Bought this old tricycle at an estate sale for $35 mainly because of the unusual handlebars but I have had no luck researching to find the manufacturer or approximate age. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 19, 2021)

Glenn2819 said:


> Bought this old tricycle at an estate sale for $35 mainly because of the unusual handlebars but I have had no luck researching to find the manufacturer or approximate age. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1375522
> 
> View attachment 1375525



Can you post a flat side shot of it & are there any shadows from a badge or sticker? The truss rods & such may help


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 20, 2021)

@ridingtoy


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

The body looks a little like Velo King but the construction and step plate are not typical Velo King. Maybe later Gendron Wheel Co.? Looks like a copy of sorts of the Murray rams horn trikes. I do have a 12" project with a similar body but am pretty sure it is Murray too. Here are mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## Glenn2819 (Mar 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Can you post a flat side shot of it & are there any shadows from a badge or sticker? The truss rods & such may help





Superman1984 said:


> Can you post a flat side shot of it & are there any shadows from a badge or sticker? The truss rods & such may help






Superman1984 said:


> Can you post a flat side shot of it & are there any shadows from a badge or sticker? The truss rods & such may help



I can not see any evidence of a badge or sticker on the tricycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

I'll throw Garton out there but still waiting on @ridingtoy to weigh in on this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll throw Garton out there but still waiting on @ridingtoy to weigh in on this one. V/r Shawn



I've googled the crap out of prewar tricycles & none of them are showing close to it. I found plenty that look similar to yours with the "shrouds" but this atom bomb shape is weird


----------



## Glenn2819 (Mar 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Can you post a flat side shot of it & are there any shadows from a badge or sticker? The truss rods & such may help






Freqman1 said:


> The body looks a little like Velo King but the construction and step plate are not typical Velo King. Maybe later Gendron Wheel Co.? Looks like a copy of sorts of the Murray rams horn trikes. I do have a 12" project with a similar body but am pretty sure it is Murray too. Here are mine. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1376101
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information and photos. Very interesting.


----------



## Glenn2819 (Mar 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I've googled the crap out of prewar tricycles & none of them are showing close to it. I found plenty that look similar to yours with the "shrouds" but this atom bomb shape is weird



Thank you appreciate the help. Many of these antique tricycles are beautifully designed.


----------



## Glenn2819 (Mar 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I've googled the crap out of prewar tricycles & none of them are showing close to it. I found plenty that look similar to yours with the "shrouds" but this atom bomb shape is weird



Thanks.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 21, 2021)

Its a 30’s American National “pioneer “ A Skippy ( approx 37-38)
Similar in year to classic Skippy Health bike with spring frame
Airflow rubber seat is text book
Only manufacturer I’ve seen use that long spring with art deco cut
Flared fender
And non adjustable rams horn bars
Came in 12”,16”, 20” and 24” mine seen is 24”
Your looks like a tot version 12” possible 16” hard to tell from pict.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Its a 30’s American National “pioneer “ A Skippy ( approx 37-38)
> Airflow rubber seat is text book
> Only manufacturer I’ve seen use that long spring with art deco cut
> Flared fender
> ...



Thanks Mark! I need to lock that one into the 'ol memory bank. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Mark! I need to lock that one into the 'ol memory bank. V/r Shawn



Same because I looked up american national but I was at the point of giving up looking through google results.  @cr250mark  Thanks for educating


----------



## Glenn2819 (Mar 21, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Its a 30’s American National “pioneer “ A Skippy ( approx 37-38)
> Similar in year to classic Skippy Health bike with spring frame
> Airflow rubber seat is text book
> Only manufacturer I’ve seen use that long spring with art deco cut
> ...



Thank you for the information and effort to send it to me. So it looks like I have the small 12 inch Skippy.


----------



## Glenn2819 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks Mark for the information and photos. The catalog pages are especially interesting.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is a 16” version Of my American National 
FYI - most of my tricycles I post here on the Cabe to use 
As reference because I think there are a lot in question with 
Little info shared 
Cabe will be a good reference to use.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'll throw Garton out there but still waiting on @ridingtoy to weigh in on this one. V/r Shawn



I swear I've seen photos of one of these trikes before. Maybe here on the CABE? Have to do some digging....I may have saved photos of this trike model off ebay in the past.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 22, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Here is a 16” version Of my American National
> FYI - most of my tricycles I post here on the Cabe to use
> As reference because I think there are a lot in question with
> Little info shared
> ...



Aha!!! I believe Mark posted those photos before here on the CABE. They sure look familiar.

Dave


----------

